

Tell HN: Socialscope does a Reddit - pete_123

Now that UberTwitter is taken down,Socialscope has opened up their blackberry Twitter app which was in private beta- and they seem to be spreading massively virally. Search for Socialscope on Twitter (See Real-time in Google).  Their followers count on Twitter has more than doubled in less than a day!
======
instakill
Agreed. Most of my Twitter network is South African and the adoption in our
area has been huge.

~~~
pete_123
Their followers on Twitter is now 94,000+ . Last week or so they were around
22 K- 23K . Wonder why HN is mostly uninterested in this. While applauding
Socialscope guys- this also shows the the high risks of user retention for
social networking client developers. You may very well bleed your hard-earned
user-base north of 100 K in a couple of days, if the tide is against you.
Ouch.

